# Pelican cases....



## SCblur (Mar 20, 2006)

I have wanted a Pelican case for a while, and after I saw a post here last week of somebody using one as a battery case, I broke down and got one. I had fun tricking it out with the pluck foam to accommodate a case of batteries and my LA's (you guys understand why this is fun right? Because my wife thinks I'm a goof for getting into this sorta thing.) Heck, if she knew I was so excited about it that I was posting pictures of it on the internet for other flashaholics to see, she'd think I was a downright nerd. She'd be right.

But, I have a sneaking suspicion I am surrounded by sympathizers here. Enough chatter, here are some pictures of my favorite new toy. I love tricking out cases/bags for my gear about as much as I love the gear itself. 



















What can I say, I'm a little obsessive about being organized. And I'm a sucker for anything black! A match made in heaven.


----------



## xdanx (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Some pictures of my new toy*

Good Job and enjoy, be careful though, buying pelican cases is almost as addicting as buying flashlights. 

Oh! and here is my favorite:

Pelican Case 1200 
SF M6
SF SC1
SF MN21
Pelican Mini Flasher


----------



## SCblur (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Some pictures of my new toy*

OH MY GOSH!!, THAT IS SWEEETTTT! I want that case and it's contents, bad. I saw those larger pelican cases when I got mine, and I was wishing I had a bigger flashlight to justify getting one. My largest light right now is my A2, and that would look kinda silly in a case that big, but I loved the big ones. Nice pic, thanks for sharing


----------



## roguesw (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Some pictures of my new toy*

Man, those cases look the business. I love it. Just looking at the cases makes me want to buy the acccessories just so i can build a case like that.
Btw, do you carry the case in a backpack? i was wondering what would be the optimal size for such a case to store 2 or 3 lights and batteries.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Some pictures of my new toy*

Woah!!!!! Snug!

:wow:


----------



## garageguy (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Some pictures of my new toy*

I love Pelican cases. I have one for my NVG and another for my GPS and accessories. I havn't done one for my lights yet, but am planning on it. 

Here's a site with some pretty good prices on Pelican cases.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## leukos (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Some pictures of my new toy*

Nice 'rigs'. Here's some pictures of some other CPFers' kits: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=100186&highlight=rigs


----------



## Luxman (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Some pictures of my new toy*

Very Nice Setup!


----------



## CLHC (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Some pictures of my new toy*

Hey. . .Those are Nice! Great shots there!


----------



## exoduster18 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Pelican cases.....*

I have a few questions about Pelican cases....

Like, how many members have them? Are they worth it? And how in the world do you get such decent looking layouts cut into them to hold your light as well as batteries? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Taylorf (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Pelican cases.....*

I dont have a pelican case but they get they are able to get the cool cutouts from a good idea by Pelican. The foam sheets are perforated every centimeter so you can can create your own shapes by pulling out little 1 centimeter pieces.


----------



## kbog (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Pelican cases.....*

I own the 1040. The foam was cut out when it arrived. I trimmed it to make it fit my inova. It also holds 12 cr123 cells. 

Probably overkill, but it is really nice.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Pelican cases.....*

Same here as Taylorf, don't have one—YET!

I'm shopping for a much larger one for work. The ones with them tote wheelies. And Yes, I believe they're worth it! Of course, Your Methods/Money May Vary accordingly.

Enjoy!


----------



## NeonLights (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Pelican cases.....*

I've got 7 or 8 of the Pelican cases. They are great, and there are several places you can order replacement foam for different configurations. They are virtually indestructible, and should last a lifetime.

-Keith


----------



## TENMMIKE (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Pelican cases.....*

love them!!!!!!!


----------



## exoduster18 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Pelican cases.....*

So....they come pre-configured as such on the foam? 

Thanks!


----------



## CLHC (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Pelican cases.....*

I saw some of the models with pick and pull foam inserts to accomodate what you desire to store/transport. Really neat I must say.


----------



## jtice (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Pelican cases.....*

I have a few 
They are worth every penny.










~John


----------



## SCblur (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Pelican cases.....*

Another vote for Pelican. I just got a 1040, my first pelican case. Love it. I plucked out the foam to accommodate 12 SF batteries, a beamshaper, and four LA's.


----------



## karlthev (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Pelican cases.....*

I must have a dozen. Use them for carrying and protecting lights, cameras, change in the car, you name it. Tough, reasonable cost, can't beat 'em. 


Karl


----------



## leukos (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Pelican cases.....*



exoduster18 said:


> So....they come pre-configured as such on the foam?
> 
> Thanks!


 
You can get some Pelican cases with pre-configured foam here: http://www.batterystation.com/cpf.htm but most of us just cut the foam to fit our gear.


----------



## KC2IXE (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Pelican cases.....*



exoduster18 said:


> I have a few questions about Pelican cases....
> 
> Like, how many members have them? Are they worth it? ...snip...



I have 2 - would I get them to store my flashlights? No, I'm not that obsessed. I do have them for when I have to ship my camera, and for my Bird Wattmeter (it needs a case - the pelican was available, pre-cut

Most of the cases are available in "pick and pluck" - they are filled with foan layers about 1/4" thick, that are perf'd into 1/4" cubes - you can rip pit one cube at a time to make nice pockets to fit your gear


----------



## jonman007 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Pelican cases.....*

Just wondering what model of Pelican case would I get to store a SF M3, M6 or L2? Is the 1040 the right size?

Thanks


----------



## cy (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Pelican cases.....*

I've got a yellow pelican 1300 in like new condition for $41 + actual shipping 

it'll easily fit M6 or M4 + extra gear. please PM if interested


----------



## SolarFlare (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Pelican cases.....*

Peli cases :rock:


----------



## xdanx (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Pelican cases.....*

Deleted


----------



## ResQTech (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Pelican cases.....*

My Pelican 1200:


----------



## tracker870 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Pelican cases.....*

Pelican cases are tops! I only have a few, but will get more!


----------



## tracker870 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Some pictures of my new toy*

Excellent cases! Enjoy!
(I don't have enough cases....)


----------



## JimH (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Pelican cases.....*

As a testament to Pelican cases, I have a 1600 and a 1720 mounted on the roof rack on top of my Grand Cherokee. They've been up there for over a year, through dust storms, rain storms, freezing cold, 110 degree heat (in the shade, except they weren't in the shade).

The 1600 has a bunch of recovery gear (winch controller, tow straps, snatch block, etc.), and the 1720 is the arms locker (12 ga shotgun, machetes, knives, saws, etc.). A lot of that stuff is not very tolerant of any kind of moisture or dust. As proof positive, after over a year, none of the non-stainless steel stuff show any sign of corrosion, including a golock (16 inch long razor blade with a handle made from spring steel).


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 27, 2006)

I know this thread is old, but it's not THAT old, and it's the right topic. So...

I recently got a new camera, the Panasonic FZ50. It's "SLR-like," so I can't exactly slip it into a pocket (I mean, I'd like to, but I don't have any pockets that big). I was considering buying the "official" case for it, but Yahoo! Shopping, Froogle, and eBay searches turned up some hard cases for good prices, and I recognized them as Pelicans.

My camera is about 4" tall, and there are a few extras like a charger, lens hood, and some cables. Space for extra "essentials" (like a flashlight or two :naughty: ) would be a nice bonus. I'm thinking of getting either the 1300 or 1400.

I'm considering buying from www.4lessdepot.com.


----------



## frisco (Dec 27, 2006)

OpticsHQ has Pelican cases also..... great prices. Just call them up and ask for the CPF price. If you can get to San Francisco you can pick it from them also.

frisco



TigerhawkT3 said:


> I know this thread is old, but it's not THAT old, and it's the right topic. So...
> 
> I recently got a new camera, the Panasonic FZ50. It's "SLR-like," so I can't exactly slip it into a pocket (I mean, I'd like to, but I don't have any pockets that big). I was considering buying the "official" case for it, but Yahoo! Shopping, Froogle, and eBay searches turned up some hard cases for good prices, and I recognized them as Pelicans.
> 
> ...


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 27, 2006)

Cool - I'll look into them! How much is the discount?

It looks like the 1300 has more depth, while the 1400 has more breadth and overall volume. Can anyone comment on these?


----------



## cheapo (Dec 27, 2006)

i have the 1400 case and it is a perfect size.... i just put my r500 in it, but i havent added anything else, but my brother has this in his 1400: surefire m4, surefire g2, p60la, kl3, fm64 beamshaper, surefire l2, kl1, e2e bezel,... and he plans on adding his e2e... yeah, there is THAT much room.

-David


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 28, 2006)

Shweet... :rock:


----------



## coppertrail (Dec 28, 2006)

My Pelican 1060 Micro arrived today from Optics HQ. The "pick and pluck" foam design is awesome. This is a very sturdy case and with the CPF discounts from Optics HQ, you can't beat it. I'll most likely be purchasing another.


----------

